# Roll Call 2011



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

I'll be 4-packin' it at Loveland, A-Basin and Mary Jane for a chunk of the early season, hoping that my 163 NS Titan gives another year. At other times, I'll be enjoying the 174 Voile splitty along the Front Range. The sale rack will be giving me away this season: Red and gray jacket, Pink/gray plaid pants. I look like a fuckin' dishrag.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Nice Dan.

I'm super stoked for winter. We got the coper, W/P, Steamboat pass again. Also have access some occasional Eldora and Loveland tix.

Hoping to really step up the BC day count this year.

I've got Slee's 800 cc skidoo in the arsenal right now, but not it'll probably get unloaded if I get a decent offer.

Bring it on!


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

4 pack at Eldora to spend some time with my little one followed by another at probably A-basin (picking it up at the snow sports expo on the 5th) and tooling around in the BC outside of Boulder / Ft Collins. Highlight will be the last week of Jan - 7 days in CB.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Working the club and steezing a big sky pass. Riding same noodles board from two seasons ago


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Copper/WP (no Steamboat this year). I'll make one trip to Utah for some resort skiing. Hope to hit some CO BC this year. Put together a decent Randonee setup for some touring.


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim (Jan 14, 2010)

Down southwest Colorado, I'll be hangin' at my shack (11,820') across the road from the Silverton Mountain show up Prospect Basin, backcountry skiing as per usual. Gotta get back to Big Sky the week before Xmas w/ the New Orleans gang; Feb. in T'ride w/ the Dartmouth gang and my brother has a new yurt set on his property @ Sandpoint ID so I will have to make a road trip with the winterized motorhome and finally ski Schweitzer and again at Fernie. I'm banking on better skiing to the north this season.


----------



## High Combat Roller (Jun 13, 2007)

*Gettin after it.*

This year I purchased 2 passes. The Colorado Pass, and a pass to Echo Mtn. I figured that with night skiing until 9:00 P.M. I can get up there after work, and break a hip trying to catch big air. I desperately want to get in the back country this year, but I don't trust the goons I go with to the resort to have a good handle on the level of danger that comes with the BC. However, I do plan this year to get Loveland Pass, and hike the bowls at Keystone to try and get my freshies on. Holla.


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

Got a copper/wp/steamboat pass. I'm also trying to put together a trip to Jackson Hole. Never been there, but I'm told it's fantastic! Probably hit loveland a few times before wp opens. 
I'll probably have to cough up some $$ for a pow day at keystone or two as well.
Yay! Let it snow!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Went up last weekend and packed the wood in the hut thick, probably 2 cords, and reinforced the ceiling...should be good to go. Tom's bud Joey picked up a 2007 M1000, which we will probably use to shuttle people in (since I seem to be perpetually broke)...also got the Monarch Pass. I am looking forward to using the free and 1/2 price days at Taos, Alta, Grand Targhee, and possibly Revelstoke too, this year (along with the obvious day at Silverton).
Should be a good season.


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

There's freshies at Keystone?
WP/Copper pass and lot of Berthoud, Cameron, Jones and some Red Mountain Pass. I have a buddy that is going to lend me his extra sled when wanted. I will probably take that to the Hidden Treaure Yurt, and Jones pass. What is a good amount of beer for a buddy sled rental?
I have an Icelantic Keeper in 189 mounted up with Axls comeing this year. I am turning to the darkside as well, I got my El Hombres mounted up AT style..

Skied Berthoud today and the trenchs were a foot and a half deep, Ullr please keep the swow coming....


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Yeah look out for those epic 3 inch dumps before they get tracked up by 9am at keystone.

Another year at loveland tryin to avoid the shitshow on my trusty NS Titan. Some Monarch. Hopefully the Silverton trip happens this year. Likely some Steamboat and Buff pass. Jackson and the Ghee. And a trip to the PNW for some Baker/Stevens stuff. 

May or may not be getting the sweet hookup on a 05 Skidoo SummitX 800 151.


----------



## Sissel (Jun 15, 2010)

Just the Colorado Pass this year. Pretty much a Breck brat (easiest and quickest to get to from where I live) on either tele's or alpine's.


----------



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Colorado Pass as well - i've got a pregnant fiance whose dr gave her the okay to ride for the next couple months as long as we take it EASY, so you'll see me showing off my skills on the bunny hill. when not with her, my buddy and i will be in marble, kebler pass, and hopefully red mountain pass this year. if we get too drunk the night before, it'll be an easy trip over to vail pass to get some exercise... salomon czars and volkl gotamas are in the only two in my quiver this year*


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Stoked for the season!

CBMR Season Pass riding a NS Legacy with CO2's

Local CB backcountry on a Venture Zephyr Split

Farther out bc when Red comes up here with his sled and I show him the goods!

PS - SPLITBOARD FOR SALE! I'll give you a good deal on my Voile 166 cm Split in good condition. PM me if interested.


----------



## Skin and Paddle (Oct 20, 2010)

I got the Epic pass. This will be my first winter in a few being a weekend warrior. Looking forward to some BC action to beat the crowds. I ski Vail Pass and Vail side country/ east Vail a ton. Planning on a few trips to CB and Red Mountain Pass. Always down to ski BC with new people, hit me up if your interested.


----------



## huck_finn (Oct 20, 2010)

If you know were to go at Keystone there is always powder you just have to hike for it.


----------



## SnowDotCom (Oct 28, 2010)

This was taken at Keystone last night:
Drew Frey | Facebook


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

SnowDotCom said:


> This was taken at Keystone last night:
> Drew Frey | Facebook


That has got to be a wind drift. Certainly winter up there though, still 70 down here.


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

Epic pass because I live in Vail. Excited for two trips to SLC, a trip to hang out with friends in JH, and possibly a trip to Whistler if they get pounded.

Excited to scralp it on my Volkl Kuros - sickest sticks ever built.

RDNeck - I would love to catch up this winter and do some BC. Those pics you posted last season were outstanding.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

165 2010 prior kyber split with fuse zero clearance split decision bindings. That's what I call a season pass!


----------



## tacocat (May 26, 2008)

I have a Loveland 4 pack, plan to spend several days at Monarch, as well as get some mileage on my skins. 

I bought an Arctic Cat M7 late last season and look forward to getting better at riding so I can get the goods.


----------



## mbannister (May 19, 2006)

Got an epic and a weekday loveland. Give me a holler if you want to do some skinnin near summit or berthoud.

Mike


----------



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

I picked up a Monarch Pass for this season. Too many free days at other resorts to pass up. I've also got a splitboard for my backcountry days. 

Looking to take trips to Silverton, Jackson Hole, CB, Berthoud, and RMNP. Maybe Revelstoke too.


----------



## mommydevo (Jun 5, 2009)

Free pass from the evil empire, "on call banquets", or some such. As a full time nursing student, wasn't going to buy one and now I can make some $$ too. Riding my old Salomon from 3 years ago, still got some pop, my self split Never Summer from about 1996, and working on some tele turns too. Trip to Utah planned, hopefully Silverton again, and as much backcountry skinning as my super full schedule will allow.


----------



## Fluid Dreams (Jan 9, 2007)

YES! I'm hoping to land a job at the Sports' Authority nearby here in D-Town. GREW UP AT MONARCH! That would be the way to rock the spot, though, while in recovery from a knee injury. Get some experience selling gear, too.


----------

